# Any groups in north east ohio?



## slade300 (May 4, 2015)

I've never met anyone with social anxiety before. I want to meet people like me.


----------



## kg192 (Nov 25, 2012)

iam in south east ohio and have not found any here either


----------



## Ab7925 (Feb 21, 2015)

i am in cincinnati ohio. i have met a few people close to my area (not in person of course lol) and they're very nice. i'm still hoping to try to set up some kind of meeting. i think a group of us should form a bowling league!


----------

